# Old Gato



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Called this old Bobcat in at the 10 min mark on the first stand. Bird gave him away at the 6 min mark. He popped up out of the cut at 10 min and began to stalk the caller 35 yards from me. I put it behind the shoulder and squeezed it off. He flipped and dropped into the cut. Next thing I know he busted through the brush on my side of the cut and ran straight at me. I put another round through his chest at 10 ft. it halted him and he changed direction. In one last muster of strength he sprinted 70 yards out and attempted to jump into a palo verde tree. Definitely going down as my 2nd craziest stand ever. My shots weren't even 2 seconds apart. When skinning him out I discovered he had a hernia that was healed over. Pretty crazy


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Way to go !!! looks like a real nice size bobcat !!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good stuff, is that your .22lr


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the cat, a little excitement for sure.


----------



## okiegobblers (Feb 20, 2015)

That is a big cat!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great cat!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations - Looks like a monster cat. Did you get a weight?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a big cat. Congrats !


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone and yes jimmy that is the trusty ol' .22lr! And I didn't get a weight on him, maybe my 3rd biggest cat I've shot dwtrees.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice large old bobcat. Looks like a great pelt.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good stuff Coues, you are proving a great point every time you post pics with your .22, no need to catch the forest floor on fire with a speedy bullet, a slow chunk of lead in the right spot works just fine!!!

I have been thinking about a .22 mag for some close up work when it's time....and for the whistle pigs.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Double Naught Spy (Mar 1, 2015)

Very cool. Great cat!


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Great shooting and a big kitty.


----------



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks guys. Shot at another one walking out from my last stand Saturday. The sun was right in my eyes and it was leaving into the thicket so I popped a shot off. Turned out to be a clean miss. Burns because it was a big cat.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Better get back out there Eric, you only have about 7 days left of season, lol


----------

